# Announcing the "soft opening" of the SMFtutorials



## IanT (Feb 8, 2010)

*Announcing the "soft opening" of the SMFtutorials *

Alright!! 

Announcing the "soft opening" of the www.SMFtutorials.com directory!!!!

This is very much a work in progress, and I intend the listing to evolve as we get more and more submissions. For now, there are quite a few helpful tutorials available on there, as promised, much easier than scouring the internet for them and through countless threads on the forum!!

I am still actively seeking submissions so if you are interested, you are more than welcome to email any submissions to: [email protected]. 

For now, please check it out!! post your feedback, if you think anything should be changed, or added..etc...

I intend to do some formatting so that the tutorials are easier to browse and add a search function. But I know that even as-is it might be very helpful to everyone!! 

I would also like to add a links section, for all of those helpful links that we use as well, Ive got LOADS catalogued, but the more the merrier!... If youve got any interesting ones, feel free to send them my way! Worst that can happen is Ive already bookmarked it! 

If you would like to see any tutorials that are not on there currently, please feel free to email the address above and Id be happy to do some searching and gain permissions for such a tutorial to be posted!

Enjoy!! 

Thank you for all your support!!


----------



## gekko62 (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow Ian! You've done an absabloodylutely awesome job. And it looks great-really professional.Yanno,Ive spent so many hours scouring the net for different bits n pieces,& have got that many bookmarks I have to scroll almost 2 pages(thats just google!) That little site is going to be so handy for so many people. Thanks mate!   8)


----------



## IanT (Feb 8, 2010)

I hope so!!  Thanks for checking it out!!!  and Im going through the links you sent me as we speak!  keep 'em comin!! 


 8)


----------



## ohsoap (Feb 8, 2010)

That's amazing Ian.  U-da-Man!


----------



## sbp (Feb 8, 2010)

More rave reviews!  It not only looks great, but is easy to navigate--kudos!
Susan


----------



## IanT (Feb 8, 2010)

Thaaaank youuuu!!  

if you come across any tutes or feel like writing some, feel freeeeeee to send them my way! ...


----------



## heyjude (Feb 8, 2010)

Ian,

Thanks for all your  hard work. Everything looks terrific!!!

Jude


----------



## IanT (Feb 8, 2010)

Its still a work in progress, and I feel like I have sooooo much more to do, but it is most definitely a start! 

Im glad you found it useful! 

hoping to get more submissions etc... so its chock-fulla-info 

(and to those who emailed me ... thanks!! awesome links and such!  I greatly appreciate your support!


----------



## pops1 (Feb 9, 2010)

Love the whole site ,l have fallen in love with the mica Curls Tutorial,the site is easy to navigate even for an oldie like me and extremely well set out ..Great Job Ian its wonderful.Can't wait to see more items added


----------



## IanT (Feb 9, 2010)

glad to hear that ... more things shall soon be added veeeeeeeeeeeeeery soon 


spread the word!!  gald you enjoy it!!


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow Ian you have done an incredible job......thanks!!!!!!


----------



## IanT (Feb 9, 2010)

I think it still needs more work, but I think its an awesome start!  I would love to keep adding more tutorials until its full of 'em! 

thanks for your support!


----------



## candledoll (Feb 9, 2010)

Very Nice !!!!


----------



## IanT (Feb 9, 2010)

thank you !


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Feb 10, 2010)

What an awesome job you've done Ian. You rock.  :wink:


----------



## IanT (Feb 10, 2010)

thank you very much 

If you come across anything that isnt on there which you would like to see, please let me know!! Its going to be constantly updated, and Ive got a few tutorials and such which will be added very shortly. Ive been running all over job hunting and doing interviews and stuff, but I intend to add some more either later tonight or tomorrow


----------



## NancyJo (Feb 13, 2010)

That is totally awesome!!!  You did a great job....thank you for all your hard work


----------



## IanT (Feb 13, 2010)

no worries! 

thanks for checking it out!


----------



## lngrid (Feb 19, 2010)

wow, Ian, FANTASTIC!

Does all the data have to come from the forums here? There's a woman who does a tutorial about hot-processing in the microwave. If I ask her and she gives her permission to use it, where should she email you?


----------



## lngrid (Feb 19, 2010)

MAN, there are so many cool ideas there! That's where I got the idea for my sig.


----------



## IanT (Feb 19, 2010)

lngrid said:
			
		

> wow, Ian, FANTASTIC!
> 
> Does all the data have to come from the forums here? There's a woman who does a tutorial about hot-processing in the microwave. If I ask her and she gives her permission to use it, where should she email you?



Glad you like it! I put it together with much help and input from everyone I can find, Its a constant work in progress and Im looking to add more tutorials whenever possible. The tutorials dont need to come only from the forum, As long as I have written permission from the tutorial's author (because Im against just copying them w/o it...yanno ethics and such which so many websites lack on the internet)... then its fine!  especially if its something you feel is helpful, the website directory was created to be a benefit to the users of this forum and whoever else finds it on the net. 

If you or anyone you know would like to submit a tutorial they can send them to:

[email protected]

I would need a way to reference the author and like the other tutorials if they have a website or blog Id be happy to link to it; likewise if they have a banner I can also post that on the given tutorial as well! 

Just let me know! 

and thanks for checking it out  Im glad that people are finding it useful... the tutes kept getting 'lost' on the forum, so its cool to have them all in one place now  makes for less stress...and Im all about stress reduction...


----------



## lngrid (Feb 19, 2010)

The tutorial you listed on hot processing is the best one I've read. It taught me where I went wrong with the Batch Baroque Beyond Repair.

By the way, where's a good place to post thanks to the tutorial authors?


----------



## IanT (Feb 20, 2010)

To contact any of the tutorial Authors, you would need to visit their respective sites and just look for the "contact" link on their pages, some of them have online forms, just to prevent spamming and such, so that would probably be the best way..


was that this one you were talking about?

http://www.smftutorials.com/crock_pot_h ... orial.html

If so, Elizabeth can be reached at: (its an online form but she does check them frequently as thats how I got in touch with her!):::

http://www.gracefruit.com/contact-us.html is probably the best way, and just make sure to reference that you saw it on SMFtutorials.com, Her name is Elizabeth and she is very very sweet 

She would probably love to hear how the tute helped you! (especially the whole baroque story too lol)


----------

